# Eye dominance- options?



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

Beuhler -Beuhler-Anyone Beuhler?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try a sight blocker........they are cheap and they work


----------



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

I will give that a shot. I would love to shoot with both eyes open too.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

with a sight blocker you can.:smile:


----------



## Jwoyshnar (Dec 24, 2016)

I was wondering if you tried it yet? I'm having the same issue!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Folks, check me on this. Diamond says a right arrow tendency. Wouldn't a dominant left eye produce left arrows for a right handed shooter??

Arne


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

You are correct Arne, should be hitting left with a dominant left eye. Could be an alignment issue with two eyes open.
I would simply close the left eye at full draw. Not much different than shooting with two eyes at that point.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this may help.. its not 100% correct you will notice it says on the CATCH if you plan to shoot you bow with both eyes open you MUST choose a left or rt bow .. but all you need is a double vision blocker...it covers permanent absolute cross dominance...but it does NOT cover occasional cross dom. or centeral vision [ neither eye dom ] http://www.huntersfriend.com/archery-help/shooting-bows-guns-eye-dominance.html ..................... the occasional cross has got me couple of times .....:wink:


----------

